# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Spa into Fishpond

## chipps

Just got a secondhand spa bath from the demolition yard, it's bloody gynormous!!! 
Going to use it as a fish / frog pond. It's kinda triangle shaped & made from fibreglass (I think) with a glossy interior 
Basically hoped to plonk it at ground level & support under the sides with besser blocks, but what is the best way to do this? 
Will it need a frame around the entire lip, or will it self support on the blocks with the weight of water?

----------


## bpj1968

I'd just make sure the bottom is on a weak mortar base, as most of the weight will be straight down.

----------


## chipps

Am trying to blank holes from jets & drains. 
Managed to glue end caps over the jets using blue pvc pipe cement. 
However, the 2 holes are on the edge of the wall and bottom, a slight curve prevents a flat glueing surface. 
Have removed to 2 fittings that look like normal sink wastes, bottom had a plug, side one looks like a return to pump inlet with a plastic cage. 
Can I use Sikaflex (what type) to glue some flexable plastic over these holes (thinking ice-cream lids)?
Will it be toxic for fish / frogs & water plants?

----------


## rrobor

Why not use fibreglass, just rough the surface a bit and stick a lump over the hole. Oh you do know you need a security fence to stop stray moggies falling in. Oh and a grill over it. Nothing worse than seing your prize guppy stuck on a herons beak.

----------


## chipps

Thanks for the help everyone  :Smilie:  
Finally got it finished, had a good chat with the hardware blokes and used "Bostic Titan bond plus" & it worked a treat. Can glue surfaces underwater if needed and is non-toxic.Comes in a 24ml double syringe setup like araldite, Bit pricey though. 
Anyways pond's in place, let the water sit for a day or so, then yesterday added pump (12 volt), fish (2 black boggle eye & 5 comets), pebbles, plants and stone coping around the top edge, looks a treat & hides the plastic surrounds. 
Will get some piccys today. 
Nothing nicer than sitting back with a beer & relaxing beside it  :2thumbsup:

----------


## chipps

Crappy phone photos. 
Gunna paint sides brown. 
Still have to plant / landscape this garden, will use large timber off-cuts to hide the ugly sides.

----------


## murrayblair54

Hi Chipps, 
Just wondering if you have much trouble with algae in your new pond. 
Need to install a fish pond and had thought of using an old spa but heard that too much algae builds up. 
Cheers, 
Murray

----------


## China

Algae won't bother frogs

----------


## autogenous

Out of curiosity how much was the spa? 
Great idea..

----------


## pollyaus

I am in the process of doing a spa bath for a fish pond.  Anyone with any new info at all please?  Not really sure what to do with all the jets whether to remove them or just cap them off at the back.

----------

